# Aluminum Gazebo Ceiling Fan Install



## junkyudog (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I've been racking my brains out trying to figure out how I'm going to install a ceiling fan on my aluminum gazebo.  I bought the gazebo from Costco and it has a J Hook at the top.  I'm assuming that's for light.  Unless there's a way to install a ceiling fan using a J-hook, I was thinking of screwing wood on the top frame and install the fan onto the wood.  

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance!

Jon


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 4, 2015)

Big question, does it leak?


----------



## junkyudog (Jul 4, 2015)

No it does not leak.  The smaller roof above overlaps the bigger one.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 4, 2015)

What kind of fan are we talking about? Ceiling fan, attic fan, window fan? My first guess is attic fan, because it's already to mount horizontally and framed, and more efficient for actual exhaust. But I think a ceiling fan (like a Hunter) would be more attractive.


----------



## junkyudog (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm thinking about a Hunter wet rated ceiling fan in case water does get in.  The problem I have is answering the "How" part of installing the ceiling fan.  Will I be able to just HOOK it with the J-Hook or will are there other means of getting it installed?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 5, 2015)

Look into the drop length of the pole on the fan. Calculate the diameter of the blades to see if they will clear the ceiling. If so, attach a box to the top center to attach the fan. You don't want it falling on you or your guests. The may be extensions that are available for the drop pole. 

No way would I rely on a hook to hold the fan.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 5, 2015)

My guess is you will want the fan to hang down around 18&#8221; to 24&#8221; you don&#8217;t want it up high as it wont function properly with air flow up high. I would say the fan blades should be about 7.5&#8217; up. To attach it I would want it to look like it belonged up there and the mounting to not stand out. Use the bolts on opposite sides of the octagon and make something out of hardware store box tubing to bridge from side to side unless you have access to someone to fabricate something. What you make will hold a weather tight box and it can all be painted to match the underside of the roof. If you can find a source to buy unistrut material and its components that would work great all you would need is a hacksaw to cut it. Most industrial electricians have a supply of it and would maybe cut you a couple pieces and find you the clamps you need. This is the stuff I&#8217;m talking about. I think the apron stores might even have it. 

http://www.unistrut.us/index.php?WP=show&GRP=1-1/4 in. General Fittings&#M3

Here are all the parts you might use and build with it like you would an erector set.

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Electrical-Electrical-Boxes-Conduit-Fittings-Struts/N-5yc1vZbm55

Not sure of your plan for running the wire and a switch and GFCI supply but it should all be in conduit or sealtite. I would run rigid up to the roof line and then switch to sealtite following the curve of the roof and into my box.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 6, 2015)

Don't forget that you aren't just dealing with gravity, you also need to consider the torque of the spinning fan. That's why a hook wouldn't work too well.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 6, 2015)

I went looking at Hampton Bay Gazebo Ceiling Fan to see what they offered for videos.
Just thought I would drop it off ands ask what the hell were these people thinking.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-t-7n5Y8NM[/ame]
We have all seen fans running.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 6, 2015)

Was this posted by the Hampton Bay people or a consumer? Maybe it's a ten-speed fan and the guy was showing that feature...he _did_ pull that chain a lot


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 6, 2015)

Huh..... Magical video


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeah, watching that video pulled all our chains. &#128564;


----------



## nealtw (Jul 6, 2015)

They do just have that bar between the joists, so something like that could be bolted into the al.


----------



## junkyudog (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for the help folks!  I'll upload some pics and keep ya'll updated on the progress.  I have to hunt down my electrician first so he can run the electricity to my shed.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 8, 2015)

Try contacting the MFG, maybe they have a fan base available for your unit.


----------

